# will tactical 45 mags fit in a usp 45



## 396chevy (Jan 21, 2007)

hello i was wondering if usp 45 tactical mags will fit in my usp 45? isnt a tactical just a usp with a threaded barrell? thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - they will fit.


----------

